# Wolf ears headband Help!!



## TheHowlingDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no clue on going about on making a headband with wolf ears on them. 

if you know how too make them could you give me some pointers??><;;


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 18, 2009)

Sure. You start with a wire frame for extra stability. Shape it into a triangle and then add some depth with a few extra bends. Then cover each frame with fabric. Then glue it to a headband.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 18, 2009)

you can also buy mesh and cut it into the shape of an ear..if you want a curve then use a wire frame and put the mesh around it for added stability...then cover with faux fur..then hot glue to a headband.


----------

